# The Free Internet Dream for One Man



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2014)

One man's hope to bring free internet access...http://www.wired.com/2014/07/oluvus/


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2014)

> “You can give a man a fish, and feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish, and feed him for a lifetime,” Grammatis says. “But give the man the internet, and he can teach himself to fish and anything else he wants to do.”


----------

